# Key Post: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring



## daithid2000 (20 Jun 2005)

Hi, 

Is there any site out there that one could type in the specs of a diamond ring...ie colour, cut, clarity and size, and what metal the band is, and it would give me an approx value.  I know it could not be an exact science, as is would probably have to be properly inspected, but was just looking for a ballpark figure.

Thanks


----------



## BlueSpud (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*



			
				daithid2000 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Is there any site out there that one could type in the specs of a diamond ring...ie colour, cut, clarity and size, and what metal the band is, and it would give me an approx value.  I know it could not be an exact science, as is would probably have to be properly inspected, but was just looking for a ballpark figure.
> 
> Thanks


Dont know of any such site.  Value of diamonds is a funny thing.  If u are buying, they are very expensive, if you are selling..........................
Read a very interesting p[ost on this site a couple of years ago about the "value", or percieved value, put on diamonds.


----------



## Cahir (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*

That link doesn't seem to work - try this one [broken link removed]


----------



## daltonr (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*

www.helzberg.com

It's a US site so the values might not match the prices you'd pay in Ireland,  but it's a handy site.

BTW it'll only help you with the price of the diamond,  the value of the diamond is nowhere near the price.  As you'll see if you ever try to sell one.

-Rd


----------



## Kiddo (20 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*

try www.cooldiamonds.com. Again its the retail price. You can price in euro.


----------



## daithid2000 (21 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*



			
				Kiddo said:
			
		

> try www.cooldiamonds.com. Again its the retail price. You can price in euro.


 
How come those rings seem to be about €2000 cheaper than what you would buy them from here?   Has anyone used this service?


----------



## Kiddo (21 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*



			
				daithid2000 said:
			
		

> How come those rings seem to be about €2000 cheaper than what you would buy them from here? Has anyone used this service?


 
Because there is a huge mark up on jewellery... If you are looking to buy use a discount/manufacturing jeweller and steer clear of the likes of Applebys. My hubby paid almost half the price quoted by Applebys for the exact same ring by using a discount jewellers.


----------



## daithid2000 (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*



			
				Kiddo said:
			
		

> Because there is a huge mark up on jewellery... If you are looking to buy use a discount/manufacturing jeweller and steer clear of the likes of Applebys. My hubby paid almost half the price quoted by Applebys for the exact same ring by using a discount jewellers.


Is there discount/manufacturing jewellers in Ireland, or is the UK the nearest place?


----------



## MonsieurBond (22 Jun 2005)

*Re: Getting an approx value of a diamond ring*



			
				Kiddo said:
			
		

> Because there is a huge mark up on jewellery... If you are looking to buy use a discount/manufacturing jeweller and steer clear of the likes of Applebys. My hubby paid almost half the price quoted by Applebys for the exact same ring by using a discount jewellers.



I would dispute the "exact same ring" statement.

If you compare high quality stones (taking into account colour, clarity, carat, cut) from Weirs or Appleby's, the price may vary by 10% but no more.

I do not think you will get the same quality of stones from a discount jewellers, who typically only do G/H colour stones, for example.  If you are looking for an engagement ring, you may wish to get a higher colour.


----------

